# Big Decision, looking for suggestions



## Jeremiah_S (Feb 20, 2011)

Ended up with the S5, thanks for looking opcorn:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Thread was such disappoint. Can we get pictures at least? lol


----------



## Jeremiah_S (Feb 20, 2011)

nobody had replied in so long I thought the forum was dead. I'll snap some pictures when the nice weather starts up and get them posted. Someone already keyed the car, getting that taken care of this week.


----------

